# Where do you buy your solid lanolin?



## anothersquish

I have three pairs of shorties and a pair of longies coming :happydance:
However no lanolin...where do you get yours..cheap is good...haha!
Also anywhere recommended to buy wool wash from?


----------



## littlestar

you can use lansinoh ointment for it too thats pure lanolin - just melt some :)


----------



## thelilbump

i sell northern essence lanolin and wool wash.

Bibs n bots sells her own soo scrumptious range too.


----------



## Kaites

like littlestar mentioned, I just use lansinoh with a bit of baby wash and it keeps everything fresh and leakproof.


----------



## saraendepity

i bought my solid Lanolin from TLB :thumbup: but (sorry donna:blush: ) i bought my wool wash from Jabula.... tho i'm still on the look out for a nice smelling lanolin mister...... tho i am a little dubious af getting something thats smelly without smelling IYGWIM??


----------



## lfernie

Oh no, I want my woolies but now I'm getting confused with woolwash and lanolin :wacko: x


----------



## anothersquish

Doesnt using Laninsoh work out seriously expensive?? 
I found some 2oz tubs that were on half price offer at like £2.something and now I cant find them again....pft!
I already have wool wash with lanolin in as I knit a lot I always have wool wash around to do hats, cardies, mittens etc in.

Ifernie, the lanolin you use approx once a month to keep the stuff water resistant, wool wash you use if your wool gets soiled or if lanolising doesnt stop it being stinky. 
You dont need to wash wool often if it gets damp you just air it out.


----------



## kirsten1985

Ooh let me know when you find out where the £2 2oz tubs were! :)


----------



## anothersquish

https://bumfluffnappies.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=343
ok so its £2.99, knew it was £2.something!!!
Anyone ordered from there before?


----------



## saraendepity

its out of stock :hissy:


----------



## anothersquish

oh...whoops...darnnit!!! Typical! 
I shall return to the lanolin search...seems anything under £5 for a 2oz pot is pretty good?


----------



## anothersquish

https://www.snugglebots.co.uk/#/lanolin/4537844415
£6.00 for 100ml (3.5oz)


----------



## kirsten1985

£6 for 200ml! :) 

https://www.cuddlebabes.co.uk/disana-lanolin-wool-cure-1563-0.html


----------



## lfernie

You can get lanisoh (sp) on presciption from your doc :rofl: x


----------



## kirsten1985

lfernie said:


> You can get lanisoh (sp) on presciption from your doc :rofl: x

can you?! lol, will be stockpiling that next time round then!


----------



## lfernie

Yeah the breastfeeding lady told me. I never got any cos I didn't need it though! x


----------



## kirsten1985

I got through loads, I was trying to get my milk to come in for about 4 months, got through loads of lansinoh and kamillosan! Bought it all too, didn't know you could get it on prescription! Can't find any leftover bits now that I need it for lanolising though, lol.


----------



## anothersquish

Ok, imma complain to Dr at my appointment next week I have sore boobs and make him give me lanolin on prescription...I get free prescriptions though so thats a wee bit naughty...

Good find there Kirsten ;)


----------



## lfernie

You get free presciptions the first year after you've had your baby anyway x


----------



## kirsten1985

Yeah if I could get away with it I'd ask for some now! :rofl:

Mind you my doc is pretty good and usually just gives me whatever I ask for, lol!


----------



## thelilbump

oooh i never knew u could get that on prescription either!

I have 1 2oz tub of solid lanolin in at the mo with 10% off, think it's £4.95 (after discount) ish if its any help


----------



## Lacrosse

Bibs 'n' Bots so scrumptious lanolin is gorgeous but £7.50 for 100 mls, so not the cheapest I suppose!


----------



## sezzlebum

ooo lanisoh... think i'll phone the docs lol

i found this:

https://www.blisstree.com/breastfeeding123/top-10-uses-for-lansinoh-lanolin-nipple-cream-fun-facts/

didnt know you could use it for nappy rash lol


----------

